# Switching between themes......



## msuperbauer (Aug 30, 2011)

So I went to my tool box via the emulator icon in my ap drawer and looked through a few of the themes, tried a few different ones then I was getting partial of the theme before so (me being new to all this stuff decided to wipe my cache partition) and now I keep getting errors popping up saying "android process acore has stopped unexpectedly" then I force close and "application Mtm gingerbread green (process com.android.input latin has stopped unexpectedly" what do. These mean and how can I just go back to regular log gummy charged with no themes??? Thanks in advnce!


----------



## msuperbauer (Aug 30, 2011)

Also... Is there something I should be doing in-between switching themes to say, start with a clean 
slate when launching a new theme?? Thanks again!


----------



## anoninja118 (Aug 3, 2011)

"msuperbauer said:


> Also... Is there something I should be doing in-between switching themes to say, start with a clean
> slate when launching a new theme?? Thanks again!


you should be able to flash Gummy again (no wipes afaik) and be back to normal.. you probably need to do that between every theme or you'll get theme mixing and force closes like you're having

Sent from my 4G Droid Charge using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

"msuperbauer said:


> Also... Is there something I should be doing in-between switching themes to say, start with a clean
> slate when launching a new theme?? Thanks again!


All that you should have to do is go back to the default theme first before changing to a new theme.


----------

